# Accidental Incoming....



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Been after an alarm poljot again after not having one for many years -

saw this on the bay ending in 1minute and put in a bid thinking I would get outbid anyway....










must stop doing that as thats how I bought a pink mobile phone last week, but thats another story...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> Been after an alarm poljot again after not having one for many years -
> 
> saw this on the bay ending in 1minute and put in a bid thinking I would get outbid anyway....
> 
> must stop doing that as thats how I bought a pink mobile phone last week, but thats another story...


Well, the watch is great!... but you bought a pink phone??...  I'll show you mine if you show me yours. I think I still have, made that very same mistake (+lot's of Jamies) some years ago :wine:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Well, the watch is great!... but you bought a pink phone??...  I'll show you mine if you show me yours. I think I still have, made that very same mistake (+lot's of Jamies) some years ago :wine:


luckily the mrs likes the phone... (after I bought the missing parts, it was cheap for a reason, worst ebay experience ever!)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

You'll never be sorry...



















Had mine for some time and it is great! Hopefully this won't be your worst experience!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice piece. That's the dinkiest hour hand I have ever seen!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> saw this on the bay ending in 1 minute *and put in a bid thinking I would get outbid anyway*....


Yeh, why do we do that ? :lookaround:

I put in my bid on *This Seiko 7T59*, with *three hours to go* .... and went off down the pub. :cheers:

No auto-sniper set. Nada. Still managed to win it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > saw this on the bay ending in 1 minute *and put in a bid thinking I would get outbid anyway*....
> ...


Nice Seiko...  

Is it time to reveal all our dark secrets regarding internet shopping?... Ok then, besides the pink cell phone many I ordered many years ago because I was too drunk too select the right colour, another time I ordered a full German desert uniform, just like the ones they use over at Afghanistan, because it was on sale and in my drunken state of mind I thought to myself I couldn't miss a bargain like that. Some mates still tease me because of that and ask me if I have already ordered a tank to go along... :bag: :bag: :bag:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

It arrived! works great - time keeping good and in 99.5% condition!

I had a strap waiting for it too:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great and the rallye strap suits it very well! Good accident that :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's rather good! It doesn't need to have an alarm in the sense it looks the part without it, so the alarm is a bonus! :yes:

(isn't there still all the duty-free-ish shops in Gib? When we had a flat in Benalmadena, the Presidente of the flats organised a bus down to Gib every two weeks or so for the Brits to walk in from La Linea to buy Brit sausages and HP sauce etc, at Safeway and M & S - I used to look at all the cameras/watches/radio stuff up the main drag whilst Mrs mel went for the messages)


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Perfect strap! I like the combo :man_in_love:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like that

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> That's rather good! It doesn't need to have an alarm in the sense it looks the part without it, so the alarm is a bonus! :yes:


Ah, but the thing about these is the extra hand a la GMT that really makes a big difference IMHO. The regular hand wind version has only the second hand standing out on a dial heavily marked and a very small hour hand.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> Been after an alarm poljot again after not having one for many years -
> 
> saw this on the bay ending in 1minute and put in a bid thinking I would get outbid anyway....
> 
> ...


late night ebay after a few beers or wine can also be dangerous for accidental buys.

guiltry of a few myself.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

although guilty of a few late night buys i'd like to just add that none of them were pink phones


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch congrats, looks great!!

Like the heading 'accidental incoming'

I have a lot of them ........accidentally on purpose............ lol









Cheers Martin


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks I'm chuffed with it... I ended up even bidding twice accidentally on it so could have got it one euro cheaper!

...yes we are still VAT Free - but only fags and booze and petrol is cheaper than in spain/eu - though nowadays you can get a lot of brit stuff up in Marbella/Estepona area... I've seen Ribena in Fuengirola too...



mel said:


> That's rather good! It doesn't need to have an alarm in the sense it looks the part without it, so the alarm is a bonus! :yes:
> 
> (isn't there still all the duty-free-ish shops in Gib? When we had a flat in Benalmadena, the Presidente of the flats organised a bus down to Gib every two weeks or so for the Brits to walk in from La Linea to buy Brit sausages and HP sauce etc, at Safeway and M & S - I used to look at all the cameras/watches/radio stuff up the main drag whilst Mrs mel went for the messages)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> although guilty of a few late night buys i'd like to just add that none of them were pink phones


You're doing something wrong then... maybe more beers or switching to whiskey? 



Xantiagib said:


> ...yes we are still VAT Free - but only fags and booze and petrol is cheaper than in spain/eu - though nowadays you can get a lot of brit stuff up in Marbella/Estepona area... I've seen Ribena in Fuengirola too...


What more do you want??? It's all a man's need!!


----------

